# Looking for sub. work near 19512



## ZIGGYONTHEGRIZZ (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi i have been plowing for the past 22 years. But just got under bid on my work for the season. I have 7 trucks 2 bed salters and 2 skid loaders 1 10 foot pusher box. Let me know what you are needing.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

What kind/brand of skip loaders? Case? Any pics?


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Might have some work for you heavy stuff in the Reading area. Give me a call 4845751555


----------

